# Does anyone know where I can find this hat?



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Just a simple black wool Castro hat. my girlfriend wears one. you can find them anywhere


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Home Depot in the tool section.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

legallyillegal said:


> Home Depot in the tool section.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


>


fail

10char


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

On one of the Jonas Bro's......


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> Home Depot in the tool section.


haha, i just laughed and gagged on my gum...


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

tomtom88 said:


> fail
> 
> 10char


Hey, that cat is NOT fail. I don't even think you know what fail means....


----------

